# breeding betta's



## derrick_02 (Oct 16, 2010)

well I finally found a male crowntail betta that caught my eye. I set up a 5 gallon breeding tank and put him in to get accustomed to the tank. One of my females is full of eggs, so I put a tank divider in this afternoon. at first she didn't really pay attention to him while he was all flared up, but now she's watching him constantly while he's flared up and has a pretty good start on a bubblenest. this will be my first attempt at breeding betta's, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

graet derrik hope you don't get hooked up on breeding them like I did*hook2


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Share pics with us if you get them.


----------

